# "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination



## Pash0r (27. Juni 2014)

*"I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Hallo Leute,

ich will nach ein paar Jahren mal wieder ein wenig aufrüsten...

Bei meinen Recherchen habe ich mich auf folgende Kombi eingeschossen (es sei denn ihr sagt etwas anderes ):

CPU: Intel I4790K (Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 (Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 7 (MSI Z97 Gaming 7 (7916-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Ram: ? 

Normalerweise würde ich den 1600er von Corsair im LowProfile nehmen (Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass die 2400er Module doch einen "geringern Leistungsschub" bringen und dabei nicht wirklich viel teurer sind. Und wie es scheint braucht man bei den aktuellen Boards ja auch nicht mehr auf die 1,5V zu achten.

Allerdings bin ich im Bereich der 2400er Module relativ beschränkt wenn sie "LowProfile" sein sollen aufgrund des Noctua Kühlers... Ich finde eigentlich nur die von Team (https://geizhals.de/eu/teamgroup-vu...-kit-16gb-tlyd316g2400hc11cdc01-a1033993.html) 
-> Diese stehen aber nicht offiziell auf der Liste der kompatiblen Speichermodule auf der MSI Seite...

Was denke ihr? Sollte man wirklich 2400er nehmen? Wenn ja welche in Verbindung mit dem CPU-Kühler? 
Was haltet ihr generell von der Kombination? Habe ich vielleicht etwas übersehen?! 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen, Vorschläge und Anmerkungen...

Beste Grüße,
Pash


----------



## EricWelzel (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Ich persönlich würde einfach die 1600er nehmen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendetwas sichtbares bringen wird, 2400er zu kaufen. 
Kauf dir nen LowProfile Mit einigermaßen Kühlkörpern, dann kannst du den zunot noch etwas übertakten und ich glaube, dass das dann passen würde.

Aber kannst dir natürlich auch den 2400er kaufen, wenn du das Geld dazu hast.


----------



## Pash0r (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Die 2400er kosten doch gar nicht mehr  Die von 2400er von Team sind sogar günstiger als die 1600er von Corsair. Aber auf ein paar Euros kommt es nicht an, eher um die Kompatibilität mit den anderen Komponenten und das es keine Probleme gibt, denn das wichtigste ist das das System stabil läuft


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Der Noctua ist eigentlich viel zu teuer für das was er tut. Der Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist billiger und leistet genau so viel. 
Besser finde ich sowieso optisch der Phantek: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den gibts noch in anderen Farben, kannst ja mal auf geizhals nachschauen: phanteks ph-tc14pe | Geizhals Deutschland
Von der Leistung und Lautstärke her sind die genauso gut wie die Noctuas

Die 2400Mhz RAM wirst du nur in Benchmarks merken, es sei denn du erkennst mit einem blossen Auge 1-2 FPS mehr  
Im Test http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html kann man sehen, dass bei BF4 in 1080p 0,2 FPS mehr rausspringen als die von 1600Mhz. 
Naja, deine Entscheidung.
Die Team sind nicht so der Hammer. Viele Probleme gab's/gibt's da einmal. Wenn du gute willst, dann die von TridentX: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die haben zwar den kack Heatspreader, die kannst du aber einfach abmontieren: G.Skill goes modular with Trident X Series RAM | bit-tech.net

Zum Mainboard: Schau einfach was du an Anschlüssen/Ports/Features brauchst. Ein normaler Übertakter/Verbraucher braucht eigentlich kein Gaming 7 von MSI. Reichen tut da locker auch schon ein http://geizhals.de/msi-z97-gaming-5-7917-001r-a1109504.html bzw. http://geizhals.de/msi-z97-g45-gaming-7821-002r-a1109406.html oder sogar "nur" ein http://geizhals.de/msi-z97-gaming-3-7918-001r-a1109555.html. 
Die besten Boards zum OC haben sowieso die Gigabytes: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-5-a1107860.html


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Auch dieser Kühler ist eine Wucht be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Vorausgesetzt er passt in Dein Case. 

 Hier wäre noch etwas zum Nachlesen http://www.tomshardware.de/be-quiet...-overclocking-silent,testberichte-241467.html.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Das Dark Rock ist super leise  
Nur die Montierung ist halt ein wenig knifflig.


----------



## Pash0r (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Danke für die Antworten...

Mainboard:
Also das MSI Gaming 7 benötige ich alleine schon wegen den Sata-Anschlüssen  Alternative wäre noch das AsRock Z97 Extreme 6 aber da gehe ich mal nach der Optik und den Backpanel -> gefällt mir beim MSI besser. 
Wenn ich die Mainboard Tests richtig interpretiere sind die Unterschiede fast nicht wahrnehmbar, daher habe ich mich jetzt für das MSI entschlossen...

CPU-Kühler:
Ja den BeQuiet DarkRock 3 habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber ich bin schon jahrelang Noctua-Fan auch weil die wirklich einen einmaligen Support haben. Außerdem nutze ich auch Noctua-Gehäuselüfter die noch super laufen und da möchte ich natürlich ein "corporate Design" haben  

Wegen dem Ram: 
_"Angesichts des geringen *Preisunterschiedes* von gerade mal *10 € zwischen 1333 C9 und 2400 C10* sollte jeder zum 2400 C10 Kit greifen. Wer da immer noch zu 1600 C9 rät hat schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung."_

Verstehe ich jetzt etwas komplett falsch? Er schreibt doch das es sich durchaus lohnt 

Also die GSKill hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm! Auch eine super Idee das ganze modular zu gestalten... Ich hoffe nur die Rams werden ohne den "extra Kühlkörper" dann nicht zu warm o.ä. 
-> http://geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2400c10d-16gtx-a764621.html

Sind also nur ~ 15 Euro teurer als die Corsair, dass wäre für mich in Ordnung 

Allerdings steht hier (http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...5611-gskill-trident-x-2400-mhz-mit-16-gb.html) das sie trotzdem noch eine Höhe von 40mm haben  Der Noctua lässt max. 32mm zu... Die Corsair LP 1600er haben z.B. nur 29mm... 

Ansonsten nehme ich ich einfach die Corsair LP Ram als 1600er CL9 (Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)... Die nutze ich auch schon seit Jahren und habe eigentlich nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Ich habe die Gskill TridentX 2400er (2x4 GB), nach abnehmen des Kühlkörpers ist die Temperatur im Ram Test (HCI Memtest) mit einem Infrarotthermometer gemessen bei 37 Grad.
Also, das besteht kein Problem. Was den Ram mit 2400 MHZ angeht, faszinierend ist das schon, Benchmark legen zu (Cinebench z.B. um 0,38 Punkte), allerdings ist wahrscheinlich, das du die einen oder anderen Einstellung (Systemagent und Co) in deinem Board anheben musst, damit dies alles smooth läuft. Musst du wissen, ohne viel frickeln "Standard Ram" und wenn du neben dem K-Prozii auch noch am Ram "rumwurschteln willst ", dann hol dir den TridentX.


----------



## ludscha (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Im Alltag wirst du mit den 2400ern keinen Unterschied zu denn 1600ern merken. Ausser du bist LN2-Bencher .

Ich würde auch zu den oben genannten RAM`s greifen, wobei ich mit dem G.Skill zufriedener war als mit den Corsair und 
die Teamgroup würd ich eher aus dem Fenster werfen, als sie in den Pc zu stecken.

Edit: 8 GB reichen fürs zocken, solltest viel rendern oder mit Photoshop arbeiten dann 16 GB.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



Pash0r schrieb:


> Wegen dem Ram:
> _"Angesichts des geringen *Preisunterschiedes* von gerade mal *10 € zwischen 1333 C9 und 2400 C10* sollte jeder zum 2400 C10 Kit greifen. Wer da immer noch zu 1600 C9 rät hat schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung."_
> 
> Verstehe ich jetzt etwas komplett falsch? Er schreibt doch das es sich durchaus lohnt
> ...


 
Der RAM Test ist sehr zweideutig zu verstehen. 
Es klingt alles schön und gut, aber wenn du genau schaust und dein System vergleichst, siehst du dass nicht viel dabei rausspringt.

Die Tabellen mit 720p sind ja mal für die Katz, jeder hat heute mind. 1080p. 

Da du auch sicher kein SLI/CF (und da kann man einige Unterschiede erkennen) hast, muss du also in die Tabelle der Single GPU schauen. Wenn du also bei 1080 die Min. FPS siehst (und das ist der wichtigste Indiz), ist der Unterschied zwischen 1600Mhz (*(DR=Dualranked)* und 2400Mhz *(DR)* ein ganzer FPS  Bei den max. FPS liegt der Unterschied sogar nur bei 0,2 (80,3 zu 80,5)  
Ich weiss es sind nur 15 Euro Aufpreis, den Unterschied wirst du aber halt nie im Leben merken. Wenn du den 1 FPS mehr beim Zocken erkennst, stell ich dich als mein persönliches Fernrohr ein  

Nimm auf jeden Fall den Noctua D-14, den RAM ist wie gesagt dir überlassen  Ich stelle nur mal die Fakten des Tests dahin


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Die Wirkung von Multi-GPU erreicht man sicher auch mit entsprechend schneller Single-GPU!  Als CPU-Kühler entweder den NH-D15 oder den Cryorig R1 Ultimate, CPU-Kühler. Der Cryorig ist gerade unglaublich billlig! 64,90 € sind für einen so starken Kühler nicht viel. Außerdem gibt es bei Alternate aktuell noch einen Cryorig XF140 kostenlos dazu der bei dort einzeln 17,99 € kostet.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Wenn du Geld sparen willst, kannste auch den Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4CP4G3D1609DS1S00BEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Aber wozu brauchst du denn 16 GB? Zum Zocken reichen 8 GB derzeit vollkommen aus  (Sorry, falls ich den Grund für 16 GB überlesen habe) 
Als CPU Kühler reicht der Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland voll aus. Der Aufpreis zum 15er ist überflüssig.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



FTTH schrieb:


> Die Wirkung von Multi-GPU erreicht man sicher auch mit entsprechend schneller Single-GPU!  Als CPU-Kühler entweder den NH-D15 oder den Cryorig R1 Ultimate, CPU-Kühler. Der Cryorig ist gerade unglaublich billlig! 64,90 € sind für einen so starken Kühler nicht viel. Außerdem gibt es bei Alternate aktuell noch einen Cryorig XF140 kostenlos dazu der bei dort einzeln 17,99 € kostet.


 
Warum denn?  Kannst du es denn machen? 
Im Test werden 2 780Ti verwendet, im Single GPU nur eine. Eine bessere/schnellere Single-GPU gibt's im Moment nicht... (Und jetzt nicht mit Titan oder Black oder wie die auch heissen kommen )
Der Tester hat es ja nicht mal geschafft?  
Also ich seh da nicht wirklich Mehrleistung. 

Und schon wieder: Warum den D-15? Der kostet rund 15 Euro mehr als den gleichguten D-14. Der kostet auch nur 67  
Bin da voll und ganz LastChaosTyp's Meinung


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Soviel Blödsinn was ich hier schon wieder lesen musste.. werde ich ja noch grauer davon... 

Endlich mal für ungläubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Soviel Blödsinn was ich hier schon wieder lesen musste.. werde ich ja noch grauer davon...
> 
> Endlich mal für ungläubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum


 
Lasse mich gerne belehren  
Hab den Test noch nicht gelesen, mach ich dann aber noch. 

Ich beziehe mich eben auf den Test aus diesem Forum hier. Und da erkennt man die Leistung nicht. 
Ich les mir aber mal den anderen Thread durch


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



> Und schon wieder: Warum den D-15? Der kostet rund 15 Euro mehr als den gleichguten D-14. Der kostet auch nur 67
> Bin da voll und ganz LastChaosTyp's Meinung


Wenn nicht den NH-D15 dann unbedingt den Cryorig. Zukünftige Single-GPUs werden die Leistung aktueller Multi-GPU-Systeme übertreffen.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Jap der Cryorig ist auch ein richtiger Underdog, den kennen nicht viele. Wie ist es denn da mit der Montierung?


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Nicht sehr schwierig: http://www.cryorig.com/video/r1-ultimate_installation.mp4


----------



## iGnAZz (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Kurze Frage zum Cryorig. Ist der Beigelegte Lüfter ein PWM und wie leise sind die? Danke


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Soviel Blödsinn was ich hier schon wieder lesen musste.. werde ich ja noch grauer davon...
> 
> Endlich mal für ungläubige, dass schneller RAM was bei Spielen bringt - ComputerBase Forum


 
Ja. Ist bekannt.
Nur sehe ich nicht wo schneller RAM deutlich mehr Leistung erbringt.
Ich sehe da nur wenige Prozent wenn überhaupt. Ergo kann man sich den Preisaufschlag schenken.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Ja ne ist klar, Preisaufschlag von 0 bis maximal 10Euro, das ja so viel bei einem Rechner Neukauf 
Das für mich kein Grund bei popeligem 1600 CL9 zu bleiben wenn ich auch 2400 CL11 kaufen kann, das dafür dann eben minimal schneller ist.
Wenn das mit der IMC im Prozessor dann nicht lauffähig sein sollte,
was nicht vorkommt bei einem Haswell oder Ivy, dann kann ich immer noch auf 2133Mhz zurück und die Timings straffen.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



iGnAZz schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Cryorig. Ist der Beigelegte Lüfter ein PWM und wie leise sind die? Danke


So fette/teure Doppelturmkühler braucht "Devil`s Canyon" nicht wirklich. Dank anderer WLP bleibt der i7-4790k kühler wie der i-7-4770k. Da würde ein Brocken 2/Mugen 4/Macho gut reichen...

Gru.


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



> Kurze Frage zum Cryorig. Ist der Beigelegte Lüfter ein PWM und wie leise sind die? Danke


Ja, PWM. Bei Alternate bekommt man aktuell drei Lüfter. 





> So fette/teure Doppelturmkühler braucht "Devil`s Canyon" nicht wirklich.


Der ist überhaupt nicht teuer. Man bekommt schließlich aktuell den Kühler plus insgesamt drei davon. http://geizhals.de/cryorig-xf140-140mm-a1062136.html


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



FTTH schrieb:


> Der ist überhaupt nicht teuer. Man bekommt schließlich aktuell den Kühler plus insgesamt drei davon. Cryorig XF140 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Naja, um die 35 Taler stehen 65 Taler gegenüber. Das halte ich schon für recht preisintensiv...

Gruß


----------



## rackcity (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



FTTH schrieb:


> Wenn nicht den NH-D15 dann unbedingt den Cryorig. Zukünftige Single-GPUs werden die Leistung aktueller Multi-GPU-Systeme übertreffen.



du willst auch jedem den cryorig aufdrücken.  

werfe noch den EKL K2 in den raum. sofern der ins gehäuse passt. 

ist aber nicht so gut lieferbar im moment glaube

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005TMG8G4/...de=df0&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B005TMG8G4 dort gäbs ihn noch


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

@facehugger Dafür hat man zwei Lüfter mehr die wenn man sie einzeln kaufen würde ungefähr 30€ kosten würden.


> ist aber nicht so gut lieferbar im moment glaube


Ich glaube auch nicht dass sich dass noch ändern wird. Den K2 gibt es seit 2011.


> du willst auch jedem den cryorig aufdrücken.


Was ist am K2 besser? Wenn man bedenkt dass man den guten Lüfter mit dazu bekommt ist der K2 eigentlich sogar teurer.


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



facehugger schrieb:


> So fette/teure Doppelturmkühler braucht "Devil`s Canyon" nicht wirklich. Dank anderer WLP bleibt der i7-4790k kühler wie der i-7-4770k. Da würde ein Brocken 2/Mugen 4/Macho gut reichen...
> 
> Gru.


Das ist ein schlechtes Argument. Natürlich kommen Mittelklasse Kühler mit dem HWR zurecht, kommen sie aber auch mit nem 4770k (selbst nen 16€ Kühler würde es hinbekommen bei Standardtakt annehmbar zu kühlen). Nur ist das nicht Sinn bei der Übung. Da will man das "maximale" Ergebnis und nicht 100 oder 200 Mhz vorher aufgeben, obwohl die CPU mehr schafft, weils vorher dann doch zu warm wird. Wenns darum gänge, dann kann man sich auch nen 4790 ohne K besorgen und nen BrockenMachoMugen whatever draufbappen. Übertakten ist Grenzbereich nicht Mittelmäßigkeit.


----------



## Pash0r (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Freunde DANKE an alle für eure Meinungen! Echt super!

Aber beim Kühler wird es bei mir der Noctua -> ob jetzt D14 oder D15 entscheide ich spontan, weil es eigentlich egal ist  
CPU und Board stehen eigentlich auch fest... Ich möchte auch einfach mal nen MSI Board ausprobieren  Bis jetzt war ich immer bei Asus (früher) und AsRock (die letzten Jahre) unterwegs was Boards angeht...

Es soll auch nicht darum gehen, ob sich etwas "lohnt" oder nicht  Natürlich bewegt man sich mit der Kombi im "Enthusiasten-Bereich", wenn es um Preis/Leistung gehen soll, nimmt man sowieso eine andere Kombi 

Ich tue mich allerdings immer noch mit dem Ram schwer 
Ich würde doch gerne mal die 2400er ausprobieren, gerade weil fast kein Preisunterschied besteht. Ich weiß nur nicht wie das alles mit den Noctua Twin-Kühlern passt. Ich habe so einen noch nie verbaut. Seit 2008/2009 werkelt bei mir der NH-U12 auf meinen Board/CPU-Kombis... 

Man liest auch sehr viele verschiedene Meinung bzgl. der 2400er Ram und deren Hersteller... Ich möchte auf keinen Fall Stabilität einbüßen, denn das ist neben der Performance das Wichtigste für mich.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tips?! 
Ansonsten werden ich die GSKill TrindentX (G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) mal ausprobieren...
Aber werden sie auf dem MSI Board laufen? Passen sie "unter" den Noctua?! 

Bei Rams habe ich bis jetzt IMMER Corsair verwendet und hatte NIE Probleme  

Beste Grüße,
Pash


----------



## iGnAZz (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Hab noch anderen 2400er gefunden.16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Quad Kit - Hardware,
Dieser wäre LP, aber in den Technischen Daten steht max. Frequenz 1600Mhz. Fehler?
Was sagt ihr zu dem RAM?


----------



## FTTH (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Fehler.


----------



## Pash0r (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Das wären dann diese hier richtig: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Ich wollte 2x8GB nehmen damit man evtl. noch Luft nach oben hat  Die haben angeblich eine Höhe von 33mm... Die Corsairs haben 29mm und die andere GSkill 40mm (ohne den roten Kühler)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Die 2x8GB sind ok, kannst so nehmen, ist sogar ein relativ guter Preis noch finde ich.
Sind auch nicht so hoch die passen locker unter den Kühler.

Wenn noch bissel Kohle sparen willst kannst auch diese hier nehmen

16GB TeamGroup Vulcan Series Orange DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit

Sind auch nicht hoch, passen auch drunter.


----------



## iGnAZz (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Oh ja stimmt. Ich werd mir 8 GB zulegen. Wie viel Platz hast du unterm Noctua?


----------



## Pash0r (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*

Ich bin mir mit der Höhe etwas unschlüssig... Auf der Noctua Seite steht 32mm. 
Jedoch hat der Kühler ja extra die Aussparung für den Ram und in den Tests verwenden sie mit dem Kühler sogar Rams mit großen Kühler 
-> Bsp.: 
Noctua NH-D15 CPU Cooler Review - Installation and Finished Product
Noctua NH-D15 Review | techPowerUp
Noctua NH-D15 : Montage - Artikel Hartware.net
....usw.

Wie man sieht kann man auch relativ hohe Rams verbauen in Kombination mit dem D15
Die Noctua Homepage attestiert für das MSI Z97 Gaming 7 volle Kompatibilität, also wird das schon passen denke ich...
-> Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"! 

Dadurch das man den ersten Lüfter versetzt anbringen kann hat man sowieso kein Problem. Ich denke es würde sogar reichen wenn man einen Lüfter weglässt  

Wegen dem RAM:
Ich bin überzeugt  
Ich werde mich mal von GSkill selbst überzeugen und nach jahrelanger Corsair Treue mal zu GSKill wechseln...
Ob es nun die Ares 2400er oder die Trindent X 2400er werden entscheide ich spontan.


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "I4790K + Kühler + Z97-Mainboard + Ram"-Komination*



IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist ein schlechtes Argument.


Warum? Wenn ich mir das anschau:


Noctua NH-D15 - neuer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net
dann liegen die Unterschiede im *PC-Alltag* (Spiele/Video-Encoding) zwischen den preisintensiven Freezern und Kühlern im Bereich um 35 Talern nicht dort, wo der hohe Preisunterschied es vermuten lässt. Erst bei simulierter Volllast (die ja so oft anliegt) kann sich der hier getestete Noctua deutlich absetzen...

Auch hier sind die Unterschiede mit den Serienlüftern unter Prime95 (12V) wirklich "heftig":


 Noctua NH-D15 : Testergebnisse - Artikel Hartware.net
 aber sicher, was der einzelne ausgibt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden

Gruß


----------

